# Show me your ways



## Fuk It MkV (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey guys, 

Im looking to go air on my mkv gti. I was looking at Bag Riders Switchspeed kit. 

Now I've never done this and I'm a total noob about air. Ive done some research, but not too much good stuff (cause I don't know what I'm looking for :laugh. 

Any information/tips/tricks/whatever about anything mkv air is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks :wave:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

There is tons of good stuff here, you just got to get familiarized with the search terms. 

Here are some things you should know: 

- Get in contact with one of the forum's Air vendors, they will point you in the right direction. 

- You need a passenger side notch. 

- Buy nice or buy twice. 

- Use locktite 545 or pink teflon tape. 

- Get only DOT fittings. 

- 3/8ths line is fast, 1/4 line is nice and slow (1/4 line is easier to route). 

-All metal water traps are best. 

-444s are awesome compressors AZs rock too. 

-I recommend slam speciality bags for the rear, preferably on tubular control arms. 
- Non XL rears apear to work better than the LX ones. 

-Route your lines away from harms way (Exhaust) 

- Reliability comes from a quality instal (Mostly). 

:wave:


----------



## Fuk It MkV (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you :thumbup: I fixed my first post haha. 

What do you think about this though: 










I just want to know I get a proper kit the first time.


----------



## Budgetboostin (Jan 4, 2012)

That looks like a pretty good kit I came from a bagged Nissan and I've bagged my 02 hd f150 so I ran 1/2 lines n valves with AZ compressors but baggin VWs is all new territory haha

Proof
















iPhone pics haha


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

I would just change the rear bags to the non XL versions. They are easier to install, dont rub, and still go really low. 

What rear shocks are you using ?


----------



## Fuk It MkV (Jul 1, 2011)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> I would just change the rear bags to the non XL versions. They are easier to install, dont rub, and still go really low.
> 
> What rear shocks are you using ?


 Should I get the performance series instead? Id rather not spend anymore money haha. 

And Im just going to use the stock ones for now.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> - Buy nice or buy twice.


 Trust me, get the performance ones. Its the same bag as the XL, but it mounts easier and is less prone to failure. 

Your stock shocks wont last and will ride poorly.


----------



## Fuk It MkV (Jul 1, 2011)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Trust me, get the performance ones. Its the same bag as the XL, but it mounts easier and is less prone to failure.
> 
> Your stock shocks wont last and will ride poorly.


 Sounds good. :thumbup: 

And I was going to replace the shocks, just wait till their done. I have some kws I might throw on or buy something else.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Rears 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Solid-Twist-beam-kits-are-now-in-stock!-lt-lt


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Rears
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Solid-Twist-beam-kits-are-now-in-stock!-lt-lt


 this rear kit is designed for solid beam rear only,not one found on any mk5's 


[email protected] said:


> No sir, it will not. It will only work for a solid rear beam Mk6. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

True, I jumped the gun. 

I thought it was something like the bagyards.


----------



## Fuk It MkV (Jul 1, 2011)

Update - 

Im going to just buy a used kit from a guy I know on here. This is what it'll be: 
-Airlift Slam XL fronts 
-Universal Airhouse II rears with D-cups 
-Easystreet management 
-Viair 400c compressor 
-5 gallon skinny tank 
-All airlines precut 
-Power wire 
-Everything else you need 

Comes with full trunk setup with false floor.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Pre cut air line ?


----------



## Fuk It MkV (Jul 1, 2011)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Pre cut air line ?


 we have the same size car so I'm just going to re use the air lines he was using


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> There is tons of good stuff here, you just got to get familiarized with the search terms.
> 
> Here are some things you should know:
> 
> ...


 

does the driver side not need a notch?


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

No


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

when you say easy street management are you referring to autopilot v1? because lots of users have problems with that system.


----------



## Fuk It MkV (Jul 1, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> when you say easy street management are you referring to autopilot v1? because lots of users have problems with that system.












This one


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Fuk It MkV said:


> This one


 yeah i would personally stay away from that system.


----------



## Fuk It MkV (Jul 1, 2011)

What types of problems have you heard? 


Sent from my iPhone using this app that I paid 2.99 for


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Fuk It MkV said:


> What types of problems have you heard?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using this app that I paid 2.99 for


 if you do a quick search you will find all kinds of issues man. The accuracy is horrible.


----------



## Fuk It MkV (Jul 1, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> if you do a quick search you will find all kinds of issues man. The accuracy is horrible.


 I did one and found some with faulty relays and ecus, that's why I wanted to know what you heard. I've heard from people that it's fairly accurate though. Obviously not as close as the v2, but still


Sent from my iPhone using this app that I paid 2.99 for


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

My vote will always be with E-level, but that's the only one I have any experience with. Whoever said Airlift performance rears, right on. They mount easier and don't have any issues so far, except where the metal crimps the bag on the bottom one of mine chewed through. It was replaced for free though.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Fuk It MkV said:


> Update -
> 
> Im going to just buy a used kit from a guy I know on here. This is what it'll be:
> -Airlift Slam XL fronts
> ...


 do not suggest reusing airline, always want to do a fresh cut and run new line even with a used kit. 
also if the price difference is less than $500 i would always recommend new parts over any, even barely used, you just never know how it was installed and how it was used.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup: also air line is CHEAP, just get new line.:beer:


----------



## Fuk It MkV (Jul 1, 2011)

Actually guys I bought a new kit today from bagriders and it'll be here wednesday :thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Fuk It MkV said:


> Actually guys I bought a new kit today from bagriders and it'll be here wednesday :thumbup:


 what did you end up going with


----------



## Fuk It MkV (Jul 1, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> what did you end up going with


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

good choice man:thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

you will be much happier with accuair man :thumbup:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Twilliams83 said:


> you will be much happier with accuair man :thumbup:


 Ride-tech or a V2. 

Buy nice or buy twice.  

Cut those lines at the same length in pairs. Fronts and rears.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

You should be happy with that kit. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MatGervais (Feb 21, 2012)

You will need rear shock if you dont have any


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

8AWG is a little small for wiring. If you decide to jump up to two compressors, you should run 6AWG. Otherwise, you'll be happy with the SwitchSpeed :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

MatGervais said:


> You will need rear shock if you dont have any


 lol i saw this and posted it originally. but then i went back and looked, saw he has koni's. Ninja edit ftw. :laugh:


----------



## Fuk It MkV (Jul 1, 2011)

This summer when my hardwood in my house is getting done ill use the scrap for my trunk. I'm going to get an accuair tank, exo mount and add another compressor :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I agree with the switchspeed choice, so much easier to switch to e-level when you get a bit of extra money, literally swap out the ecu and plug in a different controller and wire in some sensors :thumbup:


----------

